# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  vui chơi có thưởng nè:P:P

## minhhai1307

câu 1:1 chú ếch rơi xuống 1 cái hố sâu 10m,ban ngày chú ếch leo lên được 3m,ban đêm ngủ gật rơi tụt xuống 2m.Hỏi sau bao lâu chú ếch mới có thể thoát khỏi cái hố đó[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:lick::lick:

----------


## blkaka

8 ngày! yeh yeh yeh! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## UyenVy

10 hoặc 11 ngày.....................
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## vytieubao

Do giả thiết vậy ta sẽ có một ngày một đêm sẽ bò lên được 1 m.
--------------
Được 7 ngày (tức 7m)
-------------
Đến ban ngày ngày thứ 8 thì leo được đến 10m
Câu trả lời là: bước sang ngày thứ 8 thì ốc sên lên được.

----------


## htkkplus

Đây là chú ếch siêu phàm rồi. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Ếch này được huấn luyện để leo trèo. haha

----------


## AllisOne-05

tôi tính ra thì thấy sau 8 ngày ếch sẽ lên được.vậy nên đáp án của tôi là 8 ngày 








​

----------


## phukienplus

7 ngày.............................

----------


## ViệtNet

ohohoho chưa ai được thưởng cả câu trả lơi chính xác nhất la 8 ngay 7 đêm
Hihihihihihihihihi

----------


## linht1106k1

sặc, quá lag!
dậy chứ chú ếch đó sống 8 ngày dưới giếng thì 7 đêm chú đó ở trên mặt trăng àh?

----------


## alodienlanh

ở dưới đó vẫn sáng nếu là ban ngày mà phải trả lới chính xác 100% chứ ok
hihi

----------


## socialnv112

Tóm lại là không ai trả lời đúng 100%. Chủ topic đâu rồi, tiếp câu 2 đê

----------


## kenshin

câu 2 đang trong tình trạng bảo trì, keke.

----------

